# Conexión LED 3.4volt 350mA a 220volt CA



## led_led (Dic 8, 2006)

Deseo conectar un led 3.4 volt 350 mA A los 220 volt de CA, ¿Como lo puedo hacer? 

Gracias.


----------



## Dario Vega (Dic 10, 2006)

Mira esta página

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_Led_con_AC.asp


----------



## Manonline (Dic 14, 2006)

Yo personalmente para conectar un led directamente a los 220 de la red domiciliaria utilice una resistencia de 100 k en serie y anduvo perfecto. Pero el circuito que propone Dario es mas saludable para el señor led jajajajaja.


----------



## CMARINF (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola a todos:

Esta idea no es nueva, pero no he encontrado o no he sabido encontrar, una solución en la "WWW" para conectar un solo LED de alto brillo a 220V. Usando componentes discretos.
Seguramente estará por ahí en "pitinglish" o en cualquier idioma.
El objetivo es reciclar los casquillos E14 (hay casquillos E14 que tienen un volumen considerable), de lámparas de bajo consumo, que se rompen fácilmente si se apagan y encienden con frecuencia. 
Es decir un circuito que pueda introducir en el casquillo de la lámpara y así podamos reciclarla.
Que consuma lo que tenga que consumir y se caliente poco. 
Una simple resistencia en serie, basándonos en la ley de Ohm, sería suficiente pero no asumible.
El led consumiría 0,275W y  la resistencia casi 22W y 22W en forma de calor fundiría el casquillo de plástico con facilidad.  
La solución pasa por usar la reactancia capacitativa de los condensadores al paso de la corriente alterna.  La fórmula también es vieja y fácil de encontrar.
La pérdida de potencia en este caso es tan real como en el caso anterior la única ventaja es que no hay que disipar esos 22W de calor.
El circuito que describiré NO es un ejemplo de ahorro de energía consume 0,148A a 230VAC.
Es decir 34W. 
Sirva pues como MAL EJEMPLO de hacer las cosas. Y espero que sirva de escarmiento en cabeza ajena. 
Pero como todo en esta vida una cosa es hacer números sobre el papel y otra ponerse manos a la obra. En este camino es donde uno produce cadáveres.
Helos aquí.



Puedo adelantar que la solución cuesta menos comprarla hecha y  que da más luz.
Los fabricantes suelen emplear fuentes conmutadas que superan el 90% del rendimiento y en fabricaciones en serie son muy baratas de hacer. 

Esta historia comenzó así:
Empecé por encontrar un led que resultará atractivo por su relación potencia/precio. 
http://www.avagotech.com/docs/AV02-1941EN
Cuando lo tuve en la mano me dí cuenta que no me había fijado bien en lo que compraba.
Como dice mi viejo padre: “los ratones no llevan alforjas”.
Este led que se supone de 3W es pequeñísimo y para disipar 3w le hace falta refrigerador.
Para que funcione sin refrigerador, a temperatura ambiente,  debe de alimentarse a 2,75v y consume 0,1A lo que nos da 0,275W algo menos de la décima parte de la potencia nominal. 
Pero sorpresa  con esa alimentación da una luz “considerable”.
Podéis ver las tablas de rendimiento en la página del fabricante y creer o no lo que dice.
Como ya me “enrollo” demasiado vamos a poner directamente el esquema.


La foto del circuito.



Y las medidas tensión y consumo en el LED.



Y el resultado en la oscuridad.


Anotaciones:
-    Estamos usando 220V, cuidado es peligroso.
-    Los condensadores MKP de 1 microfaradio se quedan cargados  y hacen pupa.
-    Aumentar la corriente en el led pasa por aumentar la capacidad de C1.
-    El rizado en la tensión del LED produce un molesto parpadeo que se atenúa aumentando la capacidad  de C2. Una resistencia en serie con el LED 10 Ohms y un diodo zenner en paralelo al LED de 2,7 V anularían totalmente ese efecto.  



Conclusión:

La efectividad en el consumo de este circuito es inferior al 1%. Es decir, el consumo es 33W y 0,275w son para iluminación.

ESTO SOLO ES UN MAL EJEMPLO Y SOLO TIENE FIN DIDACTICO.

Componentes:

-    C1 = 2 condensadores un microfaradio 400V MKP.  2,24 Euros.
-    C2= 3300 microfaradios 16V. 1,88 Euros.
-    LED 3W. 2,71 Euros.
-    D1 y D2= 1N4007. 0,25 Euros.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola.

Mira este circuito y si puedes pruébalo.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

